# Bringing new puppy home in 7 weeks crate advice



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations - you must be so excited! I would get crate for full size and make sure that it has a divider so you can cut down in size for your puppy. A crate cover may be useful to make the puppy feel secure.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I ditto Asta's Mom's advice. 

I bought a 27" H x 24" W x 36" D crate with a divider; probably used the divider for the first two months. For the first couple months we threw an old comforter over the crate.

Shae is on the petite side (nearly 23' tall but thin and lanky), so this crate is an okay size for her, though _personally_ I feel like it would be slightly too small for a bigger poodle (mostly on the height). She now resides in the bathroom for daytime confinement; we started that a couple mos ago at about 8 mos old, so now she's only in the crate for overnight, which I feel better about than having her in the crate for all confinements.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I would buy a metal folding crate that you can use when you travel that will fit a full size spoo. As others have mentioned you should have a divider so you can make it temporarily puppy size. 

The reason I said folding is you may want to take it with you on a trip or fold to store it later if you’re not using it. I regret that we didn’t buy a folding metal crate. 

Use something soft and easy to wash like old towels or polar fleece throws until toilet training is finished then you can buy a nice crate mat.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

A lot of aware dog owners buy a crate for their dogs, then maybe buy another one when the dog gets bigger. But eventually, most of those older dogs will never need a crate again. 

So my advice is to don't forget about the 'used' market... there's gotta be thousands of crates out there.


----------



## Red lippy mel (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes thankyou country boy! Ian Dunbar states the stricter you are earlier-the more freedom later. Which exactly what we are aiming for. I’ve jumped online as you suggested and found heaps of second hand foldable crates which will do nicely. Great reminder so thanks.


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

What about starting out with a cardboard box and newspapers like they did in the old days and then see what more is needed as a puppy grows [emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red lippy mel (Mar 1, 2017)

Well I’m “a fail to prepare then you prepare to fail” kind of person. 
I have timber floors, no actual laundry room and only one bathroom between 6 people. So not prepared to use box and paper. Also puppies gnaw and swallow cardboard. Not good as it can get stuck! I’m using the dr Dunbar method so will be well prepared with all we need BEFORE puppy comes home. I can’t imagine winging it with a baby…not human or animal. A second hand crate; play pen and Kmart dog bed will be perfect. Have started buying Puppy sized kongs and liver treats. I know how I want my dog to be when older-so that’s my bigger picture to aim for!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Careful with liver treats. Occasional ones are healthy but too much is unhealthy for dogs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Craig's List is probably a great way to find the crate you need. for my Lily who is a petite female spoo a 30" crate was just right. Get a metal wire one with the divider as suggested above and en ex pen 30 or 36" high for the extended space Ian Dunbar recommends.

Puppies are not usually picky about treats so I would plan on using kibble as early training rewards. Lily still is happy to work for kibble (although mostly she doesn't need food rewards these days). I also really recommend hand feeding a good portion of the pup's kibble early on as a way of bonding and helping the pup to understand you are the source of all good things. Put other portions of pup's regular food in a kong or other puzzle toy to help them to learn teh value of chewing on toys rather than furniture!


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

I’ve been going crazy looking at all the equipment and scouring Amazon reviews. I finally calmed down remembering back when I was 5 yrs old and got my first dog. My mother put her in a cardboard box and spread newspapers on the fIoor. Somehow the puppy survived! [emoji846]
I like Dunbar very much too, especially positive training methods. The book I’ve just finished is Pakka’s Promise which has reminded me that every dog is different.
I’m a retired person who can be home all day. Also I can’t drive 10 minutes in any direction from my house without running into a pet supply store.
My long term goal is that my dog have as much freedom in the house as she can handle without pens or crates (unless she wants one).
So at least for the first night she can sleep in a laundry basket with a blanket and then run around supervised while she and I get to know each other.
Day two we’ll head to the doggie store (and maybe get an epi pen [emoji846]).
But I hear you... if I had six roommates I’d get her a crate right away so she could have some peace!
Every situation is different. I hope you post often so I can learn from your experience and be more prepared for mine. ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

The only other advice I'd give to crate buyers is to the ones who ever plan on showing or trialing their dogs. Bite the bullet now and understand that you WILL need a collapsible FABRIC crate. Unless you wanna pinch your fingers regularly on metal crates and haul around the bulk and weight of them. 

You won't need one until you go on the road, but keep your eyes open for one.

In other news on crates, I borrowed one from the breeder when I took Spud home as a foster. I had to drag him in the first night... then couldn't be bothered the next nite... and he never did really cause any fuss. 

My g-kids loved it tho.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I also got a good used crate on Craigslist, for about half the price as new in the store. Even though it looked very clean, like new, I put it in the bathtub and disinfected it well and hosed it down with very hot water. I felt more comfortable doing that before using it.

Poppy still voluntarily goes in her crate for naps from time to time.

Enjoy your new puppy!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Countryboy said:


> The only other advice I'd give to crate buyers is to the ones who ever plan on showing or trialing their dogs. Bite the bullet now and understand that you WILL need a collapsible FABRIC crate. Unless you wanna pinch your fingers regularly on metal crates and haul around the bulk and weight of them.
> 
> You won't need one until you go on the road, but keep your eyes open for one.
> 
> ...


Countryboy, not all dogs respect the fabric crates. You still see folding metal or the heavy plastic crates at trials. In addition the collapsible fabric crates do not work well with puppy accidents - pee can leak out. Mine has a fabric that I could remove to wash, but it's not easy and I worry that it might shrink and not fit back on again - not ideal for a new puppy early in the potty training phase.

I love the photo of your grandkids in the crate - priceless photo.


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

I think you guys have convinced me to get a little second hand airline crate before the first night. That and a leash!
Forget about the laundry basket, it’s not 1956 anymore! [emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Skylar said:


> Countryboy, not all dogs respect the fabric crates.


Oh, absolutely... not for everyday. But if you ever think of bopping around with your dog, fold them up, pop them into the trunk, and away you go. Easy to carry into a hotel or show, or a visit with relatives. 

The fold-up steel ones are great... if you never move them. lol




Skylar said:


> I love the photo of your grandkids in the crate - priceless photo.


Thanx! Open door... kids explore. lol


----------



## Red lippy mel (Mar 1, 2017)

Doditwo you are so right! In our busy house I need to be prepared but I think the way you have planned will be just right for you and your lucky puppy! And your way will be much more relaxed. I do want a calm puppy but I think the kids will take over a bit too much if I let them! I’m hoping after a few months of crate training and lots of play dates and socialising our puppy can sleep on the children’s beds &#55357;&#56856;
Looking forward to that part. 
Please post about your experience too. We can learn so much from each other!


----------



## Red lippy mel (Mar 1, 2017)

For the record Doditwo we raised a litter of puppies and lots of kittens in the laundry basket with newspaper everywhere! And it worked well. Such lovely memories of getting in the basket with them. &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## Red lippy mel (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks for advice-duly noted. I believe I’m only supposed to use a quarter of a pea size in a single kong. Does that sound right?


----------

